# NSW: Finding some quiet waters - part 2 added



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

As John316 mentioned in his trip report, our little coastal town really does need the money the tourists bring into our local economy but that definitely does not mean i enjoy trying to fish while having boats and jetskis buzzing around everywhere :lol: .
But we either have to just suck it up or make other arrangements, i prefer to make other arrangements.

I have been fishing the same place all holidays and im yet to see anyone else on the water, or anywhere near it.

The fishing has been outstanding, every trip has been very successful, even my youngest brother who only fishes a couple of times a year in the salt water managed a black bream that went just over 40cm, and followed it up shortly after with a 38cm fish, two PBs for him in the one session  









This morning i made a trip out there alone, and the fishing stepped it up a level it was just one of those days when the fish are just on.
I cant remember how many consecutive casts resulted in fish, it must have been 15 or more with the smallest bream being 33cm and the biggest being 35cm.
So the fish were all about the same size, and it was almost too easy, so i started going through the lures i had and trying stuff i have had for a while but never really gave them a good go.

Everything caught fish and eventually i went through every type of plastic i had with me and finished on a plastic my good mate Stewie (Blueyak) gave me to try.
This lure was getting hit not long after being cast, most of the time without even having a chance to retrieve it at all.
The wind started to come up as the forecast suggested but i didnt want to call it quits, so i persisted but it was getting difficult to place such lightly weighted plastics where i wanted them.
After about my 50th attempt to land the lure at some really good looking structure it eventually did and i dipped the rod tip in the water to prevent the wind from pulling it across the surface.
I felt a small tap, then nothing, then another small tap and some weight, i at first thought it was a small fish but it was just swimming towards me, once it was beside the yak it turned to swim away
which is when i realised the size of this thing, if it didnt go 50cm it would have gone real close, but on its first run it got me into some submerged timber and after battling with the fish and wind to try and 
gently get the fish out, it eventually got in far enough for the braid to hit the timber and the line snapped 

I was gutted, and sat in silence thinking of what could have been, that was enough for me the wind had got too strong and my motivation had been destroyed.
After an afternoon of watching the cricket with a few cold ones, the battery is recharged and im set to return first thing tomorrow morning hopefully to
experience some equally exciting fishing 

Cheers


----------



## badmotorfinger (Mar 15, 2010)

Tough luck on the big fella Craig but sounds like a good morning anyway. That's a couple of nice looking plastics in the top two photos.


----------



## rino88 (Sep 10, 2011)

Some nice bream there champ, it's almost encouraging enough for me to get out there and give them a go. :twisted:


----------



## rino88 (Sep 10, 2011)

patwah said:


> Wow
> 
> check out the lips in photo 1
> 
> Did you pash them?


BAHAHAHAHAHHAAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAH...!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

Craig, there are some cracker little spots around here if you want to go and look for them...

cheers

John


----------



## smaas (Oct 5, 2009)

Gotta be stoked with fish like that!

Steve.


----------



## vladimir (Jan 2, 2013)

do more night fishing to get more peace and quet


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Quality poo eaters Fiddy. Who will be the first to crack fifty? :?:


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Squidder said:


> Quality poo eaters Fiddy. Who will be the first to crack fifty? :?:


Poos eaten?

Great report Craig, you know it's a winner when it makes you want to grab a bunch of lures and hit the water.


----------



## brant78 (Jun 24, 2012)

Great fish Craig. You are smashing it as always mate.
Sibbo and I are going to hit the south coast waters on Sunday. Let us know if you are around.
Awesome pics too. Quality fish.

Brant


----------



## Sibbo (Aug 11, 2012)

Great work on avoiding the crowds and snaring a breambo's in the process!


----------



## Darwin (Jul 25, 2008)

Great report! They are beautiful fish. The water eco system must be very healthy, so the fish looks brilliant!

Cheers
Darwin


----------



## wayner (Jan 7, 2009)

Great black's you got there Craig,pity about the big one getting away .

Cheers wayne


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Cheers guys.
I had another cracker of a session today, launched at about 6:00am and fished till about 1pm, the wind picked up just enough to be annoying from about 10am, which ruined my plans of spending the whole of my last day of holidays on the water but at least i got a good session in.
Until the wind came up, the surface bite was sensational, there were surface strikes all around me pretty much everywhere i went, and just about every cast resulted in the lure being hit.
Plastics didnt really do too much damage today, Lucky Craft NW pencil certainly did the damage on the surface and once the wind picked up which seemed to shut down the surface bite i changed to a Lucky craft Flash Minnow 65 which kept the action coming.
I ended up with 5 fish over 40cm, the biggest going 42cm. The flash minnow 65 painted in my own colour scored the biggest fish which im pretty happy about


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

On fire mate :shock: Best way to spend last day of holidays, ever.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Very very cool


----------



## brant78 (Jun 24, 2012)

Mate. Some would say you are a genius at the bream! I would have to agree. You catch +40cm fish like picking smarties from a jar! The rest of us just dream of landing a big bream like that once in a very long time! You catch them all the time. :shock: 
Love seeing your reports but a bit depressed at my lack of ability to get amongst fish that big. 
Awesome Craig.


----------



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

Wicked stuff mate. Hows your bro liking the tarpon 100 or is that yours?


----------



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

Wicked stuff mate. Hows your bro liking the tarpon 100 or is that yours?


----------



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

Great report Craig! Some useful tips shared. Which was the custom painted lure?

cheers


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words guys, cant wait to get back out there 



robsea said:


> Great report Craig! Some useful tips shared. Which was the custom painted lure?
> 
> cheers


Hi Rob

heres a couple of pics with the lure, they really seemed to love that colour


----------



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks. Very impressive.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Stay away from my fiddy, Fiddy.


----------

